# Good HDD for gaming?



## bL1nd3R (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi, I am from Romania, can you search for a good gaming HDD on these sites ? : www.pcgarage.ro , www.dc-shop.ro , www.evomag.ro , www.itmix.ro , www.edigital.ro Max price 250 RON.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 8, 2014)

Just pick any 7200rpm 32/64mb cache sata III drive thats within your budget


----------



## Devon68 (Feb 8, 2014)

Well I always went with Western Digital so that's what I'll recommend. The thing you need to know about WD drives is that there are 4 different types of WD drives:
1. WD Green - meant for storage
2. WD Blue - meant for operating system and storage (not bad for gaming either)
3. WD Black - well this is their performance drive so it's probably best for gaming but more expensive
4. WD Red - meant more for servers and NAS enclosures that run 24/7 
so I recommend something like this:
http://www.pcgarage.ro/hard-disk-uri/western-digital/1tb-sata-iii-7200-rpm-64mb-caviar-blue/
or something more expensive and less space but more performance:
http://www.pcgarage.ro/hard-disk-uri/western-digital/500-gb-sata-iii-64mb-7200rpm-caviar-black/
but for the absolutely most performance you could get an cheap SSD:
http://www.pcgarage.ro/ssd/kingston/60gb-sata-iii-25-inch-v300-ssdnow/

Maybe if someone could give their input on the Seagate drives.


----------



## Ruyki (Feb 8, 2014)

I checked out the second shop in your link and it has a seagate barracuda 7200 1TB and a WD Blue 7200 1TB for 249 each. I'd pick one of those.


----------



## bL1nd3R (Feb 8, 2014)

Devon68 said:


> Well I always went with Western Digital so that's what I'll recommend. The thing you need to know about WD drives is that there are 4 different types of WD drives:
> 1. WD Green - meant for storage
> 2. WD Blue - meant for operating system and storage (not bad for gaming either)
> 3. WD Black - well this is their performance drive so it's probably best for gaming but more expensive
> ...


Thanks, really helpfull.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 8, 2014)

Devon68 said:


> 4. WD Red - meant more for servers and NAS enclosures that run 24/7



They are meant for video surveillance recording... no random access stuff, very specific drive.


----------

